# Bleeding after visit to the groomers



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan went to the groomer today and had to be completely scalped as I expected. He was really badly matted all over and she had no choice but to clip him really short. Now he's home and I've just found that he's bleeding quite badly from behind one leg. I'd appreciate some advice on the best thing to do. Should I just leave it, bandage it or put anything on it?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Helen

I would clean the wound and watch the bleed, if it's just an oozing to the surface then you should be able to stem the bleeding with direct pressure however if it's pumping they may have gone deeper and caught a vein and some more extensive first aid may be required.......Mick


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Helen .. so sorry Dylan is bleeding after his scalping ... good advice above .. keep it clean and keep an eye on it .. how bad is the bleeding?

Hopefully Kendal, Adam, Nicki or Katie can give you some good advice .... groomers and health care specialist needed ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear Helen, sorry to hear that poor Dylan is bleeding. I would treat it like a human wound and clean it. If it is not continually bleeding leave it to dry naturally, if it is not stopping I would apply a pressure bandage if you have one and take him to the vet. I have no idea what type of dog would could be inflicted by a groomers tools but I would treat it like I would a child apart from applying a sticky plaster! Hope Dylan is ok. xxxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Dylan  Hope he's ok x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor Dylan  If it is oozing blood like a very large scrape then it is probably clipper rash. One of the most soothing creams for this is Sudocrem nappy rash cream. That will be sore. J x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor Dylan did the groomer metion anything, have you called them. 

defonetly clean it so you can get a good look at it.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the advice and sympathy. I applied some pressure with a tissue and it seems to have stopped now. He's asleep in his bed so I won't disturb him to examine it until he's up and about. He's pretty miserable as you can imagine. It's a shame because I really like the new groomer, but this has obviously cast doubts on whether I should use her again. I know he was a real challenge for her and took 3 hours. He's a very small slim dog now.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless him, glad to hear it has stopped bleeding. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

fallon said:


> So glad he's ok xxxx


I like your new avatar Sarah. x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, Poor Dylan I hope he is o.k.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Helen. Hope it can heal up quickly now ... poor Dylan. You should probably tell the groomer about it.

Sue x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad he is ok!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwww Dylan, bless him. I would also suggest Sudocreme. You said on Sunday that you thought it would be difficult for the groomer. I guess it's quite a challenge having to get a clipper through matted fur so I would say talk to the groomer and let her see the problem but stay with her if you like her.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh poor Dylan, hope he's ok now. Just keep an eye on it incase it starts bleeding again when he's active.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well Dylan seems fine this morning although a little itchy, which is to be expected. I have had a look for the wound and can't find it  No sign at all??? The only thing I can think of is that it was very tiny but nicked a blood vessel, so was bleeding profusely. Thanks for all the support as always. No photos of Dylan will be taken for at least a month. We are embarrassed to be seen with him  Walks will have to be in the dark I think!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Well Dylan seems fine this morning although a little itchy, which is to be expected. I have had a look for the wound and can't find it  No sign at all??? The only thing I can think of is that it was very tiny but nicked a blood vessel, so was bleeding profusely. Thanks for all the support as always. No photos of Dylan will be taken for at least a month. We are embarrassed to be seen with him  Walks will have to be in the dark I think!


Its ok Helen, Weller was a member of that 'baldy' club for the past month after my scalping


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Helen

Glad Dylan is OK now...I'm sure he will look just as handsome with less fur!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad Dylan is OK 

Their coats grow quickly so don't worry!!! use it as an excuse to buy him a cute xmas jumper


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Helen, I am glad there is nothing to be found on Dylan today, like you say they must have nicked a vessel or something.
After our conversation on Sun I have remeasured Weller and he is 16" at the shoulder, he had a lot more hair at last measuring attempt, so Dylan must have grown.......I hope he hasn't shrunk again after his haircut


----------

